# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Φτηνός VOIP provider VoipMove

## aster1x

O provider VoipMove.com (άλλος ένας Betamax provider) χρεώνει για την Ελλάδα 0,5 Ευρώ λεπτά (προ ΦΠΑ) ανα λεπτό για κινητά και σταθερά και χωρίς χρέωση ανα κλήση. Πρέπει να είναι μάλλον ο φτηνότερος VOIP provider για την Ελλάδα μετα και την διακοπή των 120 ημερών δωρεάν λεπτών πρός σταθερά απο όλους τους Betamax κλώνους.
Στην σελίδα του με τα rates, αναφέρει οτι οι χρεώσεις γίνονται σε δολλάρια.
Τον έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς μέχρι τώρα? Αν ναι σε τι χρεώνεται?

----------


## gstratos

dollars οπως και αναφερει

----------


## aster1x

Τελικά ενεργοποίησα λογαριασμό στο VoipMove. Η χρέωση στη πιστωτική μου κάρτα έγινε σε Ευρώ αφού μετατράπηκε απο $. Από 12,84$ χρεώθηκα 11,70€ (χωρίς έξοδα συνναλαγής ή μετατροπής νομίσματος, άρα φτηνώτερα στην ονοματική τιμή. Στο λογαριασμό μπήκαν 10$ και οι χρεώσεις των τηλεφωνημάτων γίνεται σε $ 0,005 ανα λεπτό για σταθερά και κινητά ελλάδας. Νομίζω οτι είναι ο φτηνότερος VOIP provider αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## dsluser1

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το DiscountCalling.com με χρεώσεις

σταθερά Ελλάδος: 0,008 ευρώ το λεπτό (0,006ευρώ χωρίς ΦΠΑ)
κινητά Ελλάδος: 0,008 ευρώ το λεπτό. (ομοίως χωρίς ΦΠΑ)

Αυτή η διαφορά 0,001 ευρω στην τιμή ειναι καθαρά ψυχολογική. Μετά απο 100 λεπτά της ώρας η διαφορά θα ειναι 10 λεπτά του ευρώ :-)

----------


## gstratos

την χρησιμοποιω εδω και εναν χρονο.πληρος ευχαριστημενος και πολυ λιγα προβληματα.θα σου αρρσει η ποιοτητα

----------


## bomberb17

Με δήλωση διεύθυνσης Αραβικά Ημιράτα και πληρωμή σε bitcoins βγαίνει 9,31€ για τα $10!

----------


## gstratos

τεχει ξανα γραφτει αυτο εδω αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.αν ισχυει ειναι καλο κολπο.ευχαριστουμε

----------


## gstratos

γνησιο ελληνικο δαιμονιο ο φιλος.ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραστικες μαζι μας

----------


## ecatodarcus

Καλημέρα! Κοίταζα και εγώ χθες το voipmove. Διάβασα όμως ότι σε κάποιους έκανε αυτόματα κλήσεις και τους υπερχρεωνε. Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο; το έχετε αντιμετωπίσει εσείς; επίσης αν καλώ μέσω της εφαρμογής τους από το κινητό με τι σήμα και πάνω θα έχω καλά αποτελέσματα; χρειάζεται απαραίτητα 4g?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## bomberb17

Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποια υπερχρέωση. Που το διάβασες αυτό ακριβώς;
Με το Mobilevoip καλείς μια χαρά από το κινητό αν έχεις wifi, με 4g και εκεί μια χαρά. Με 3g με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση.
Υπάρχει και η επιλογή του call back που σε χρεώνει όμως παραπάνω.

----------


## ecatodarcus

http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...28.html?page=3

αν δεις το αναφέρει σε κάποιο από τα σχετικά πρώτα σχόλια. 
καταλαβαίνω οτι το σάιτ που παραθέτω δεν είναι και το πιο αξιόπιστο. Γι αυτό και ρωτάω και εσάς.

----------


## aster1x

Χρησιμοποιώ VoipMove provider εδω και δύο εβδομάδες. Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα πρόβλημα χρέωσης. Η ποιότητα των κλήσεων μέχρι τώρα είναι καλύτερη απο τον Freevoipdeal που σταμάτησα. Ο κανόνας κατά των υποκλοπών και υπερχρεώσεων είναι: χρησιμοποιείται Paypal για επιπλέον νομική προστασία, μην αγοράζετε περισσότερα απο 10Ευρώ και παρακολουθείτε την κίνηση του λογαριασμού σας.

----------


## kostas2005

Ακόμα οκ οι χρεώσεις?
Χρεώνει κατι εξτρα μέσω sip?

----------


## bomberb17

Τα σταθερά πήγαν στο 0,012. Για sip δε χρεώνει έξτρα.

----------


## kostas2005

τα κινητά πόσο βγαίνουν τώρα?

----------


## bomberb17

Έχουν παραμείνει στο 0,005 παραδόξως..

----------


## NiKapa

Για κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό ,πόσο χρεώνει αν ξέρει κάποιος ?

----------


## Gordito

> Για κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό ,πόσο χρεώνει αν ξέρει κάποιος ?


http://www.voipmove.com/rates/calling-rates

----------


## Sam_GR

Καλημέρα. Παιδιά τι lag υπάρχει στον συγκεκριμένο πάροχο στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις;

----------


## kostas2005

επειδή είμαι για ανανέωση έχει αλλάξει κάτι, ειναι ακόμα ο voipmove ο φτηνοτερος?

----------


## bomberb17

Έχει 0,005€/λεπτό για κινητά και 0,01€/λεπτό για σταθερά. Και δεν έχει connection fee (πολλά άλλα betamax έχουν και είναι κρυφό, θέλει προσοχή). 
Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει φθηνότερο. 
Τώρα πως γίνεται τα κινητά να είναι φθηνότερα από τα σταθερά δε ξέρω..

----------


## skoupas

Πήρα μονάδες και το εγκατέστησα στο gigaset που έχω. Μέχρι τώρα είχα freevoipdeal. Όλα καλά εκτός από το ότι για να καλέσει θέλει το 0030 μπροστά από τον αριθμό εν αντιθέσει με όπως το είχα έως τώρα. Να υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση άραγε?

----------


## bomberb17

Αν δηλώσεις διεύθυνση στην Ελλάδα δε χρειάζεται το 0030. Αν κάνεις την μαιμουδιά που δίνεις διεύθυνση στα ΗΑΕ για να πληρώσεις λιγότερα τότε χρειάζεται.

----------


## kostas2005

και αυτό το αλλάζεις μετα

----------


## skoupas

Ελλάδα το έχω αλλά 0030 ζητάει.

----------


## kostas2005

Περίεργο εγώ το είχα αλλάξει μετά αποην πληρωμή και δεν το χρειαζόταν.
Δήλωσα και 5 ελληνικά νούμερα.
θα το ξαναδώ πάντως μήπως κάνω λάθος.

----------


## gstratos

δεστε και hotvoip. 0.005 σε σταθερα.αν μπορεις να κανεις διαφορετικους λογαριασμους για σταθερα και κινητα συμφαιρει

----------


## bomberb17

Βασικά πλέον συμφέρει το viber μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου που είναι δωρεάν εντελώς σε κινητά και σταθερά.
Από Οκτώβριο βλέπουμε!

----------


## dsVee

skoupas αν εχεις gigaset πηγαινε στο μενου της συσκευης και 

Διαχείριση---> Τοπικες Ρυθμίσεις
Εκει πατα ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΧΩΡΑΣ -> Ελλάδα

και απο κατω ----> Χρήση κωδικών περιοχής για κλήσεις μέσω VoIP: επελεξε διεθνες ΝΑΙ  τοπικο ΝΑΙ

και αποθήκευση....

----------


## skoupas

Ευχαριστώ dsVee. Κάπως έτσι το έκανα τελικά.

----------


## kostas2005

Για την αποφυγή της πρόθεσης 0030 μια χαρά δουλεύει και η αλλαγή σε Greece απο την windows εφαρμογή ακόμα και αν κατά το registration έχουμε επιλέξει Ηνωμένα....

----------


## xaxa1982

Καλημέρα,

Επειδή διάβασα τα προηγούμενα posts και δεν είδα να αναφέρεται από κάποιον, για πόσο διαρκούν τα credits σε βάθος χρόνου? Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάποιον περιορισμό?

----------


## kostas2005

αν δεν τα δουλεύεις λήγουν ασε που κλειδώνει το account

----------


## xaxa1982

> αν δεν τα δουλεύεις λήγουν ασε που κλειδώνει το account


Λήγουν ή σε κλειδώνει σε 2 μήνες ή έχεις 1 χρόνο μπροστά σου? Θα τα χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά, ρωτάω από παρατηρήσεις που έχουν γίνει από χρήστες. Υπάρχουν πουθενά γραμμένοι όροι σε τέτοια θέματα?

----------


## kostas2005

Λεπτομέρειες για τώρα δεν γνωρίζω.
Παλιότερα ίσως ήταν στο 6μηνο και ακόμα παλιότερα χωρίς καθόλου περιορισμούς.

----------


## xaxa1982

> Λεπτομέρειες για τώρα δεν γνωρίζω.
> Παλιότερα ίσως ήταν στο 6μηνο και ακόμα παλιότερα χωρίς καθόλου περιορισμούς.


Μάλιστα, ευχαριστω!
Διαβάζω posts παλαιότερα όπου η ποιότητα επικοινωνίας ήταν μέτρια έως το 2011. Από τότε και μετά βλέπω ότι δεν αναφέρεται κανένας στην ποιότητα επικοινωνίας. Έχει βελτιωθεί? Έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα τώρα?

----------


## kostas2005

Εγώ πάντα είχα κατά περιόδους διάφορα μικροπροβλήματα με όλους τους τρόπους που καλώ

----------


## xaxa1982

> Εγώ πάντα είχα κατά περιόδους διάφορα μικροπροβλήματα με όλους τους τρόπους που καλώ


Συγνώμη αν σε κουράζω, αλλά: 
1) 'Οταν αναφέρεσαι σε τρόπους που καλείς, εννοείς και τα συμβατά δίκτυα τηλεπικοινωνίας ή μόνο στο VoIP? Γιατί τώρα που το Viber έδωσε free κλήσεις και το χρησιμοποιώ συχνότερα, βλέπω πολύ καλή ποιότητα επικοινωνίας που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε επαγγελματικές συνομιλίες χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα.
2) Σε τι μικροπροβλήματα αναφέρεσαι? Καθυστέρηση στην συνομιλία, κακή ποιότητα ήχου?

----------


## kostas2005

Αυτά που λες συν να νομίζεις οτι χτυπάει αλλά να μην χτυπάει στον άλλο η να χτυπάει και να πέφτει οταν το σηκώνει η να μην τον ακούς καθόλου κλπ.
Όλα γίνονται κατά περιόδους .

Μερικούς απο τους τρόπους κλήσεις μπορείς να τους δεις στην σελίδα τους .. ways to call..

----------


## pavlos77

Παιιδια καλησπέρα.Έχω αγοράσει και εγώ κάποια credits για το voipmove και προσπαθώ να βρω τις καλύτερες ρυθμίσεις για να μην έχει διακόπες οι κλήσεις και γένικα να είναι όσο πιο ομαλές γίνεται.Χρησιμοποιώ g729 audio codec και UDP και κάπου κάπου κάνει διακοπές.Έχει κάνει κανείς δοκιμές να μας πει ποιό είναι το καλύτερο codec ή γενικά οι καλύτερες ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## xaxa1982

Καλημέρα σας,

Χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας! Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να καλεί αριθμούς μην βάζοντας το +30 μπροστά από τον αριθμό που θέλει να καλέσει? Εγώ ακόμα δεν το έχω καταφέρει!

----------


## kostas2005

Κατέβασε την εφαρμογή στα windows και ΕΚΕΙ στις ρυθμίσεις επέλεξε Ελλάδα.

----------


## xaxa1982

Ωραίος, ευχαριστώ! 

Για όποιον άλλο το δει αυτό το μήνυμα και αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα:
1) Ανοίγετε το πρόγραμμα VoipConnect (το κατεβάζετε από την σελίδα της Betamax clone που χρησιμοποιείτε)
2) Στο Menu: Account -> Your Personal Profile... -> Στο πεδίο Country βάζετε Ελλάδα.

----------


## skoupas

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει όταν έχεις τηλέφωνο sip ή κάποιο voip router που δεν υποστηρίζει κωδικό χώρας. Ενώ το freevoipdeal έχει αυτόματα το πρόθεμα από τη ρύθμιση στη σελίδα του.

----------


## jkoukos

Για δώσε ένα παράδειγμα, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

----------


## skoupas

> Για δώσε ένα παράδειγμα, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.


Είχα σετάρει το freevoipdeal σε ένα netfaster iad2 και μπορούσες να καλέσεις χωρίς το πρόθεμα 0030 μιας και είχα βάλει στις ρυθμίσεις του λογαριασμού μου στον κλώνο της betamax την Ελλάδα. Όταν έκανα λογαριασμό στο voipmove, παρ' όλο που έχω Ελλάδα στις ρυθμίσεις μου, αυτό για να καλέσει ήθελε 0030. Και το netfaster δεν έχει να βάλεις να παίρνει αυτόματα το πρόθεμα. Έτσι είναι λίγο δύσχρηστο.

----------


## jkoukos

Άρα δεν είναι θέμα του Netfaster ή της όποιας άλλης συσκευής, αλλά του VoipMove, που για κάποιον λόγο δεν βάζει αυτόματα το +30.
Τα 2 μέλη πριν, αναφέρουν ότι δουλεύει σε αυτούς.

----------


## kostas2005

Εγω μπερδεύτηκα με αυτά που λέει.

----------


## xaxa1982

> Ωραίος, ευχαριστώ! 
> 
> Για όποιον άλλο το δει αυτό το μήνυμα και αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα:
> 1) Ανοίγετε το πρόγραμμα VoipConnect (το κατεβάζετε από την σελίδα της Betamax clone που χρησιμοποιείτε)
> 2) Στο Menu: Account -> Your Personal Profile... -> Στο πεδίο Country βάζετε Ελλάδα.



Να ενημερώσω ότι μετά την παραπάνω αλλαγή, δεν λαμβάνουν τα SMS μου οι παραλήπτες ενώ χρεώνονται κανονικά.

----------


## kostas2005

Μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωση αλλά μπορεί όντως να παίζει κάτι τέτοιο και ας ακούγετε κάπως.
Μπορεί βέβαια να φταίει και ο πάροχος.
Αυτοί που δεν λαμβάνουν μήπως είναι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία?

----------


## xaxa1982

> Μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωση αλλά μπορεί όντως να παίζει κάτι τέτοιο και ας ακούγετε κάπως.
> Μπορεί βέβαια να φταίει και ο πάροχος.
> Αυτοί που δεν λαμβάνουν μήπως είναι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία?


Μέχρι τώρα έχω στείλει μόνο σε Cosmote. Θα δοκιμάσω και σε άλλους και βλέπουμε!

----------


## in2dark

Εχει καποιος την καλοσυνη να δωαει τα settings για trunk σε ενα απο αυτους τους κλωνους betamax? Και ακομα καλυτερα αν γινεται να παιζει μονο με 711

Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## skoupas

> Εχει καποιος την καλοσυνη να δωαει τα settings για trunk σε ενα απο αυτους τους κλωνους betamax? Και ακομα καλυτερα αν γινεται να παιζει μονο με 711
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!!!!


Αυτά έχω μόνο και παίζει.



```
username=myusername
type=peer
secret=mypassword
host=sip.voipmove.com
```

----------


## in2dark

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## skoupas

Καλημέρα, καλή χρονιά. Για πιο φθηνές αστικές υπεραστικές κλήσεις, έβαλα megavoip και κράτησα τη voipmove για κλήσεις σε κινητά. Η megavoip κοστίζει 0,003 € το λεπτό. Για την ώρα είναι η πιο φθηνή.

----------


## kostas2005

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## in2dark

Και εγω αγορασα, με διευθυνση περου για να μην πληρωσω φπα, αλλα μερικες φορες μου λενε πως ακουγομαι πολυ χαμηλα... Ολα αυτα απο το κινητο μου με csipsimple. Θα δοκιμασω απο βδομαδα και απο pbx

----------


## pappasmix

να ρωτησω κατι που δεν εχω καταλαβει με αυτους τους providers...αγοραζεις αριθμο; η αγοραζεις χρονο και βαζεις το δικο σου αριθμο να φαινεται σαν εξερζομενος;;δλδ στον αλλον τι caller id εμφανιζεται;

----------


## stereo

Δεν αγοραζεις αριθμο ειναι μονο για εξερχομενες. Για caller ID μπορεις να βαλεις αποκρυψη ή ενα νουμερο που πρεπει να βεβαιωθει οτι ειναι δικο σου με μια κληση ή SMS.

----------


## in2dark

Και μαλιστα μπορεις να εχεις αρκετους επιβεβαιωμενους αριθμους και μεσω κεντρο να διαλεγεις ποιος να βγαινει καθε φορα...

----------


## in2dark

Λοιπόν, έχω εδώ και σχεδόν ένα μήνα στο pbx μου την megavoip.
Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με τον ήχο.... Ενώ από το κινητό μου με csipsimple καμιά φορά μου λένε πως με ακούνε χαμηλά.

Σήμερα διαπίστωσα κάτι που δεν ήξερα.... Χρεώνει με το λεπτό και όχι με το δευτερόλεπτο. Αλλά τόσο φτηνά που είναι σιγά το πρόβλημα....


Τα settings στο trunk είναι:
username=USERNAME
type=peer
secret=PASSWORD
host=sip.megavoip.com
disallow=all
allow=alaw

----------


## kostas2005

Εξακολουθεί το voipmove να είναι η φτηνότερη επιλογή για Ελλάδα?

Για Καταρ και Αραβικά Εμιράτα ξέρουμε ποιό είναι το φτηνότερο και αν δίνει κάποιος freedays?

----------


## puntomania

...τεχνικά....πως λειτουργούν τέτοιες εταιρείες?

Δηλαδή.... εμείς κάνουμε την κλήση...αυτή ταξιδεύει μέσω του σερφερ τους.... και φτάνει Ελλάδα.... εδώ πως πάει το θέμα.. πως και από που περνά στο δίκτυό σταθερής κτλ.. και μπορούν να έχουν τέτοιες τιμές?

----------


## skoupas

> Εξακολουθεί το voipmove να είναι η φτηνότερη επιλογή για Ελλάδα?
> 
> Για Καταρ και Αραβικά Εμιράτα ξέρουμε ποιό είναι το φτηνότερο και αν δίνει κάποιος freedays?


Δες εδώ

----------


## kostas2005

Για Ελλάδα ακόμα συμφέρει το voipmove η υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο?

----------


## skoupas

Για κινητά συμφέρει. Για σταθερά megavoip.

----------


## xaxa1982

> Για Ελλάδα ακόμα συμφέρει το voipmove η υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο?


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:   http://abvuk.co.uk/

----------


## gsan

Κατά την γνώμη μου :

Γιά κινητά voipsmash.com
Για σταθερά megavoip.com
Για international discountvoip.co.uk

Μέσος όρος discountvoip.co.uk  .

----------


## tigra23

Ξέρει κανείς πιο app είναι καλύτερο για κινητό; Θέλω να ξοδεύει λίγα δεδομένα και μέτρια ποιότητα φωνής (λίγα δεδομένα) όταν το χρησιμοποιώ με 3G/4G και να έχει τέλεια ποιότητα όταν το χρησιμοποιώ με WiFi.

----------


## sleon

> Λοιπόν, έχω εδώ και σχεδόν ένα μήνα στο pbx μου την megavoip.
> Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με τον ήχο.... Ενώ από το κινητό μου με csipsimple καμιά φορά μου λένε πως με ακούνε χαμηλά.
> 
> Σήμερα διαπίστωσα κάτι που δεν ήξερα.... Χρεώνει με το λεπτό και όχι με το δευτερόλεπτο. Αλλά τόσο φτηνά που είναι σιγά το πρόβλημα....
> 
> 
> Τα settings στο trunk είναι:
> username=USERNAME
> type=peer
> ...


Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν λειτουργούν οι κλώνοι του batemax (megavoip, voipsmash,...)
σε asterisk (FREEPBX).
και αν ναι αν θα είχε την καλοσύνη να μου πει τις ρυθμίσεις 
γιατί το παραπάνω δεν μου δούλεψε.

----------


## xaris333

Μια χαρα δουλευουν, εφοσον ενεργοποιησεις το SIP απο τη σελιδα τους.

Φανταζομαι ορίζεις το registration string στο FreePBX? Η μορφή ειναι:

username":"password@sip.voipmove.com

Βγαλε τα εισαγωγικα, μου έβγαζε emoticon!

----------


## gsan

> Μια χαρα δουλευουν, εφοσον ενεργοποιησεις το SIP απο τη σελιδα τους.
> 
> Φανταζομαι ορίζεις το registration string στο FreePBX? Η μορφή ειναι:
> 
> username":"password@sip.voipmove.com
> 
> Βγαλε τα εισαγωγικα, μου έβγαζε emoticon!


Στους κλώνους της Betamax δεν χρειάζεται το registration string. 
Προφανώς κάποιο λάθος υπάρχει στις ρυθμίσεις (username-password-host) .

----------


## sleon

Τελικά μου δούλεψε ! Ευχαριστώ.

Μετά από λίγες μέρες έχω μεγαλήτερες χρεώσεις με σημείωση (FUP exceeded).

Γνωρίζεται κάτι για όριο (300m/7d?) και αν ξεπερνιέται ? (Me αλλαγή IP δεν μάσησε)

----------


## albert

Στις κλήσεις μπορεί να δείχνει το τηλέφωνο μου (κινητό) ή δείχνει κάτι άσχετο;
Ποιος είναι ο provider με την ελάχιστη κατάθεση. Π.χ.  ο voipmove  θέλει 10 €. Υπάρχει κανένα που να θέλει λιγότερα;

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε όλους τους betamax providers έχει την επιλογή αριθμού που θέλεις να εμφανίζεται ως caller ID.

Με επιλογή αγοράς credits από Local Resellers, μπόρεσα να κατεβάσεις το ελάχιστο ποσό κατάθεσης μέσω PayPal σε 5$ από την ιστοσελίδα του μεταπωλητή με την αντίστοιχη μετατροπή της ισοτιμίας σε € (περίπου 5,5€).

----------


## kostas2005

Calling with a caller id from a EU member state:?
Destination	USD / min	Inc. Vat
Greece (Landline)	$ 0.012	$ 0.015
Greece (Mobile)	$ 0.010	$ 0.012


Calling without a caller id from a EU member state:
Destination	USD / min	Inc. Vat
Greece (Landline)	$ 0.012	$ 0.015
Greece (Mobile)	$ 0.050	$ 0.062

----------


## bomberb17

Που το είδες αυτό; Δηλ η απόκρυψη χρεώνεται παραπάνω;

----------


## kostas2005

copy paste είναι απο voipmove
λογικά θα το έχουν και άλλοι κλώνοι.

----------


## IneL

> Που το είδες αυτό; Δηλ η απόκρυψη χρεώνεται παραπάνω;


"Calling *without a caller id from a EU member state*"

----------


## kpetros

Δείτε και το callingcredit.com με χρέωση 0,006€ σε σταθερά και κινητά Ελλάδος.

----------


## bomberb17

Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία. Προσοχή όμως για να ισχύει η ανωτέρω χρέωση πρέπει να δηλωθεί διεύθυνση Ελλάδας (οπότε και πληρώνουμε φπα στην αγορά, πράγμα που ανεβάζει το πραγματικό κόστος στα 0.008€).
Με το voipmove αν δηλώσουμε διεύθυνση Αραβικά Ημιράτα ο φόρος είναι μηδέν!  :Wink:

----------


## kiopir

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα.

Σχετικά με τον voipmove ήθελα να ενημερώσω πως πλέον ενώ έχω βάλει caller ID τον αριθμό που θέλω να φαίνεται προς τα έξω βγάζει απόκρυψη.  Εδώ και 3 χρόνια τον κάνω καθημερινή χρήση αλλά ξαφνικά δεν ξέρω τι έχει αλλάξει και δεν εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός.  Μήπως έχει κάποιος άλλος το αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα και έχει βρει κάποια λύση;

----------


## MyISLM

Από οτι φαίνεται έχουν κατι συστημικό στην Betamax.

Εγω που έχω Calling Credit το ίδιο γίνεται


> Μήπως έχει κάποιος άλλος το αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα

----------


## kiopir

Σίγουρα κάτι έχουν αλλάξει! Εγώ έφτιαξα σε άλλους 2 παροχους της dellmont - betamax και μου έκαναν το ίδιο.

----------

